
Show HN: DocLayer – A modern document editor - doclayer
https://standaert.net/doclayer
======
sdrothrock
Could you tell me what's modern about it?

If I click "Learn More," instead of showing me a feature list, it shows me a
static image with bad formatting and a hard-to-read font.

If the basis of "modern design" for documents is no indentation and a sans-
serif font, I'm not too sure I'm interested in it -- I was hoping for
something that used layers for versioning or something similarly useful.

~~~
doclayer
If you scroll down, there is some more description (I know, the landing page
needs work.)

There are a few things that make it better than existing solutions. The UI is
much easier to focus in while writing, and is also much faster than existing
document editors. In addition, DocLayer works on mobile devices, and allows
you to add things like maps, charts, and embeds to documents.

~~~
sdrothrock
I read the description, but none of it actually matches what the picture
shows, so it feels like an app that looks harder to use than plain old Wordpad
is asking for permission to use my Dropbox account.

------
yellowapple
Could use a lot more description on what this thing does, how it works, etc.
You know, things that would convince me whether or not giving yet another
application access to my Dropbox account is worthwhile :)

------
mrmondo
I think some more information is needed on the landing page, what makes it new
compared to other options? Can it be self hosted? What license is it? Does it
require Dropbox? Etc...

~~~
doclayer
License is MPL (see github.com/palmerAL/doclayer for more information).

Dropbox is required, because all of your documents are stored in Dropbox. This
reduces the costs, security risk, and headache for me.

You can self host - information is in the github repository. (however, your
documents are still stored in Dropbox. You could probably modify it, though.)

I do agree that the splash page needs more information, but the page is also
targeted to non-technical users that most likely don't want to know the
license or if they can self-host.

------
wodenokoto
Is this a web app?

And why do the menu buttons sit on top of the text?

It's a document editor, as opposed to a text editor, so can I write my thesis
in it? Is it wysiwyg like word, or more compiled like latex?

~~~
doclayer
The menu buttons only appear when you hover over the large pink button in the
lower-right. I'll try to work on making that more clear from the screenshot.

Is is wysiwyg, and is also a web app.

------
wingerlang
This would be the perfect app to actually showcase on the landing page. If
possible.

